# Pronúncia letra 'R' retroflexa



## mateus-BR

Olá a todos!

No estado onde moro e em muitas outras regiões do Brasil costuma-se pronunciar a 'R' em finais de sílabas sucedidas de consoante como retroflexa, semelhante à letra 'R' inglesa em "caRd", por exemplo, "caRne, aR, enoRme, amoR, etc". Muitas das vezes essa pronúncia é chamada de 'capira', mesmo que o falante domine bem a língua falada.
Como não consegui encontrar um fio falando sobre isso, ou qualquer pesquisa a respeito, gostaria de saber se vocês têm conhecimento da origem deste fenômeno tão amplo no Brasil e que é alvo de inúmeras críticas.
A letra 'R' retroflexa é usada em sua região?
Em Portugal também ocorre esse fenômeno com falantes do país?

Um forte abraço!


----------



## Vanda

Mateus, tenho quase certeza de que sua pergunta tenha sido abordada numa destas discussões:
A pronúncia de R terminal em São Paulo
Pronouncing the r in rodar
Pronúncia letra 'R' retroflexa
pronunciaçao do r alveolar
r- and -rr- in Portugal

Voiced uvular fricative (Guttural 'r') in Portugal
Words with rolling R's


----------



## Outsider

mateus-BR said:


> No estado onde moro e em muitas outras regiões do Brasil costuma-se pronunciar a 'R' em finais de sílabas sucedidas de consoante como retroflexa, semelhante à letra 'R' inglesa em "caRd", por exemplo, "caRne, aR, enoRme, amoR, etc". Muitas das vezes essa pronúncia é chamada de 'capira', mesmo que o falante domine bem a língua falada.
> Como não consegui encontrar um fio falando sobre isso, ou qualquer pesquisa a respeito, gostaria de saber se vocês têm conhecimento da origem deste fenômeno tão amplo no Brasil e que é alvo de inúmeras críticas.
> 
> A letra 'R' retroflexa é usada em sua região?
> Em Portugal também ocorre esse fenômeno com falantes do país?


Acho que li uma vez que o "r" caipira é um traço herdado de  línguas indígenas, mas nunca encontrei provas dessa teoria. A verdade é  que a pronúncia do "r" varia bastante em toda a lusofonia. 

Por outro lado, é verdade que a pronúncia retroflexa do "r" é especificamente brasileira. Não existe em Portugal. Mas acho-a encantadora.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Acho isso engraçado e estranho também no que destaquei na sua resposta.  Talvez no Brasil, a "r" não é pronunciada da mesma maneira devido as influências Italianas, Espanholas, Alemãs etc. O quê voce acha? Tenho um amigo Português (do Norte Trás-os-montes) e ele pronuncia a "r" como os Espanhóis, a sua "r" vibra muito não é gutural.


----------



## patriota

Guajara-Mirim, de fato, os idiomas que mencionou influenciaram alguns dos sotaques brasileiros, mas o som discutido neste tópico não existe neles.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Pois é, só existe nessas línguas:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroflex_approximant#Occurrence


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Obrigado pela dica, patriota. Eu já ouvi Brasileiros dizer "amô" no lugar de "amor". (Foi numa canção dos Tribalistas).


----------



## aprendiendo argento

amô, calô, sabô, mulhé...
_A MULHÉ_ QUANDO NÃO QUÉ - Carmen Miranda


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Muié também existe.


----------



## mateus-BR

aprendiendo argento,

Essa pronúncia é muito carioca e do tipo vulgar mesmo. Não nesse contexto musical, mas na fala cotidiana, seu interlocutor pode ouvi-lo mal.
Em uma conversação formal, é preferível que se pronuncie a letra 'R' gutural ou fricativa.

Abraço!


----------



## Alandria

mateus-BR said:


> aprendiendo argento,
> 
> Essa pronúncia é muito carioca e do tipo vulgar mesmo. Não nesse contexto musical, mas na fala cotidiana, seu interlocutor pode ouvi-lo mal.
> Em uma conversação formal, é preferível que se pronuncie a letra 'R' gutural ou fricativa.
> 
> Abraço!



Carioca e nordestina também...
Se bem que não costumo pronunciar o R final em verbos...


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Alandria said:


> Carioca e nordestina também...
> Se bem que não costumo pronunciar o R final em verbos...



Voce diz, por exemplo: Eu quero comê/comé ?


----------



## diego-rj

Não acho que não pronunciar o r final seja vulgar.


----------



## patriota

Não é um fenômeno que acontece no Brasil todo?


----------



## Alandria

patriota said:


> Não é um fenômeno que acontece no Brasil todo?



Mais forte quanto mais se aproxima do Nordeste (zona mais vocálica). Mais fraca quando se aproxima do Sul (zona mais consonântica).

Até onde eu sei (_posso estar errada_). O pessoal do norte do paraná e do interior de São Paulo usa o R retroflexo no final de todos os substantivos, adjetivos, advérbios. Só não os pronunciando em verbos. Alguém desses lugares, me confirme se estou errada...


----------



## mateus-BR

Alandria,

Você não só está certa, como também posso afirmar que em Goiás ocorre o mesmo fenômeno.

Abraço!


----------



## Hagafiero

A Wikipédia diz que os cariocas têm _m__enos _tendência a apagar o R em fim de palavra.
Fazer isso em palavras que não são verbos parece ser coisa de baixo prestígio social.


----------



## Alandria

No Nordeste é que acontece o apagamento total. Porém geralmente é pronunciado se a palavra seguinte é uma VOGAL.

Po*r* isso
Po*r* acaso
Se*r* humano
Cente*r *Um


----------



## Hagafiero

Na minha região, haver vogal na palavra seguinte não influencia em nada, e o apagamento é tão restrito aos verbos que o R é pronunciado quando os verbos são substantivados (ser vivo, poder de compra). O R também é falado em locuções e aglutinações como "a partir de hoje", "qualquer" e "apesar", o que indica que devem ter se fixado antes do povo começar a apagar o R.


----------



## mateus-BR

Concordo com Alandria

Quando a letra R é sucedida por uma vogal, geralmente tem som fricativo. Nesses casos, dificilmente se omite a letra.
Por exemplo.
Sei leR e escrevê.
Não é possível fazeR isso.
MataR animais silvestres é uma prática criminosa.

Abraço!


----------



## jay jaw

Alandria said:


> Mais forte quanto mais se aproxima do Nordeste (zona mais vocálica). Mais fraca quando se aproxima do Sul (zona mais consonântica).
> 
> Até onde eu sei (_posso estar errada_). O pessoal do norte do paraná e do interior de São Paulo usa o R retroflexo no final de todos os substantivos, adjetivos, advérbios. Só não os pronunciando em verbos. Alguém desses lugares, me confirme se estou errada...


zona sul mais consonântica  ok... continuando...pronuncia das palavras Música, sotaque, comunidade, cavalo, carnívoro: Região central do nordeste: MúzKə, SuTäk, cumunıdäd, cɐväł, cähnívəru.
pronuncia das mesmas palavras no centro-sul do brasil: Múzikə, Sotäkı, Comunidäd̠ʒi, cäväłʊ, cärhnívorʊ. tirem suas próprias conclusões.


----------



## meencantesp

Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, o normal pra imensa maioria das pessoas é usar a tepe em palavras como "carta", "amor", "ator", "ardor", etc. Quando se trata de verbos, como fazer ou andar, há uma tendência a omitir o R, fazendo com que a pronúncia fique "fazê" e "andá", mas isso não é geral, embora seja majoritário. Alguns verbos, como "pôr", fogem à regra, e têm o R pronunciado. O R à carioca, aspirado, como o o som do "J" espanhol, é inexistente por aqui nessas palavras. Já o retroflexo é presente entre algumas pessoas de classes mais baixas e menos escolarizadas, embora em geral somente na fala despreocupada e em palavras específicas, como, por exemplo, "cirurgia".

O dígrafo "RR" e o "R" em começo de palavra são um caso mais complexo. Atualmente, são falados pela maioria das pessoas como no resto do país, com som aspirado. Apesar disso, ainda existe a pronúncia vibrante. É usada na região da fronteira com a Argentina e com o Uruguai e nas regiões de colonização italiana e alemã, por pessoas mais velhas (nem tão velhas, muitas de 30/40 são adeptas dela). Algumas pessoas mais velhas de Porto Alegre também têm essa pronúncia, ainda que de maneira mais reduzida. Ah, e vale lembrar que entre os "colonos" (de regiões italianas) a pronúncia nem sempre é exatamente vibrante, mas sim como o "R" da palavra "amora" ("carro" vira "caro").

A tendência daqui, pelo que vejo, é que a pronúncia vibrante se acabe, mas que a tepe se mantenha.


----------



## patriota

A pronúncia de (–r) em coda silábica no português paulistano.


----------



## jessbrazil

mateus-BR said:


> Concordo com Alandria
> 
> Quando a letra R é sucedida por uma vogal, geralmente tem som fricativo. Nesses casos, dificilmente se omite a letra.
> Por exemplo.
> Sei leR e escrevê.
> Não é possível fazeR isso.
> MataR animais silvestres é uma prática criminosa.
> 
> Abraço!


Eu, como carioca, simplesmente como todos esses Rs aí!


----------

